# Recommendations for short stories in the form of e books



## namesake (Aug 26, 2012)

My taste so far is as follows:

Jewels of the forest (and some other stories by this writer)
Fondly Farenheint (I read everything by him probably)
Star Light Star Bright (by him)

Short stroies are cheaper than books and are probably priced fairly, so I am considering them over novels when ever I had change. And yes I have money, but can't work since I am a diplomat's son.

Post your favorites and narrow it done if you feel the need to. Take in mind I do not like some anthologies.


----------



## Charlie (Jan 23, 2013)

Do Unto Others by LS Burton


----------



## sophiagia10 (Apr 23, 2013)

check these great books 

It's Beginning To Hurt (eBook)
James Lasdun


A Little, Aloud (eBook)
Angela Macmillan


New Selected Stories (eBook)
Alice Munro


The Collected Stories Of Colette (eBook)
Colette


The Collected Stories of Richard Yates (eBook)
Richard Yates


----------

